# Cantil viper setup and feeding



## Jafar (Oct 27, 2016)

Heres my girl ... very shy and docile snake but always ready to strike when it comes to eating ... hope you enjoy the video ... 

[video=youtube;dqnigGndJG0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dqnigGndJG0[/video]


----------

